# Seeking private instruction (Colorado)



## 1srh (Jun 7, 2008)

You could try RA Guides. They offer private lessons, plus the Colorado will have enough water this time of year.

Outdoor Adventure Travel Company-Tours,Camps,Lessons-Colorado Guides


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

RMOC might still be able to help you out. Low water is a good time to learn. Check them out:

Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center: World Class Whitewater Kayak Instruction


----------



## marcus (Apr 22, 2005)

*RAGuides are better*

You should look into RAGuides they are amazing and they have a wonderful woman on their staff who is a great class IV+/V- boater and loves to teach. Make sure that you ask for Christine.

Good luck!


----------



## ross (Oct 19, 2006)

mntgrl said:


> Howdy!
> 
> (I'm posting this in both the Boater's and the Betty forums.)
> 
> ...


Come check us out at Alpine Kayak. We do trips for all abilities and have been for over 20 years. We do private, customized trips on a regular basis. Give em a shout at 970-926-3867, email: info at alpinequestsports dot com We're based just a few minutes from the Colorado river. You'll love kayaking


----------

